# Non aggressive male



## MakoBetta10 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello all! I thought I might share my recent success with keeping male bettas together! I have a 10 gallon with four beautiful males and three females. They all get along amazing and I have yet to see a ripped fins or broken skin!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Expect to cop a heck of a lot of flack by posting something like this. 

I have to say, how long have you had these fish in together? If it's only been a short while you can probably expect the wheels to fall off the wagon eventually. 

This is most likely an incredibly stressful situation for all fish involved. Just because your bettas are not fighting does not mean it is a successful experiment. Sometimes dominance and aggression can be nothing more than the body angled a certain way or the slightest intrusion of personal space.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Got any pics...how old are they and how long have they been together.

I keep males and females together successfully, however, they are spawn siblings in very large heavy planted tanks. I do keep breeding pairs together long term in 10gal NPT.

I would never recommend keeping this species together-especially in a 10gal tank starting off with unrelated adults

Be warned-all may seem fine now-often it is just a matter of time before thing go bad-if not killing each other-it will be in the form of spent immune response secondary to stress. You might even have some that jump to their death to get away. 

Intact fins and scales doesn't mean success IMO/E.....


----------



## MakoBetta10 (Aug 21, 2013)

They have been together for about a year and a half now. I forgot to mention that they were introduced at a very young age. The tank is heavily planted.


----------



## bettaHI (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it hasn't been long since these bettas have been together. These bettas may even be killing each other right now as I write this reply. Well, whatever teaches you a lesson is a good experiment, I guess.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would still be extremely cautious. I had a sorority of females that I purchased from a young age and there was a male in there who lived very peacefully alongside them as he matured.

Then one day without warning I found him savagely assaulted, with all his fins (even his beard) torn off and basically dead. I nursed him for a week but he passed not long after the attack.

I never saw that coming at all, and it just reaffirmed how unpredictable these fish can be in terms of aggression. 

So while things may seem to be working fine now, just be aware that there could be a day when you wake up to one or more maimed or dead fish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's very interesting, actually. Be aware of he fact that at any time you could end up with deaths and injuries, though.


----------



## MakoBetta10 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your words of caution! Im sitting in front of their tank right now as im typing this and everyone is doing fine. I will be watching them like a hawk from now on. 
P.S. I would love to post pictures but Im a moron with computers.


----------

